# Diabetic or Not



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope this isnt too long.

DH came home with a cold. coughing and hacking and sneezing all over me. well I caught the cold. Mine turned into bronchitis. Thursday before Memorial Day I had to go to the doctor because I was having a hard time with this stuff. given a massive dose of Prednisone. A one shot deal. On Friday same thing at the doctor another massive dose and then I was taken to the ER. My oxygen level was too low. they did blood work there and then got my oxygen level up to 97 so I could come home.

got a call that next week saying that my sugar level was too high and they had to put me on diabetic medication. Janumet. Saying that I am a diabetic. 

I read about Prednisone and it clearly states that it will raise your sugar levels. Read on a few forums where people were talking about it happening to them also. It also affects the eye sight. which is what I am experiencing at the moment but it is getting better.

I also read that it said that the Prednisone only stays in your system for a short time but after taking it that your body has to regulate itself back to where it was before.

I quite taking the Janumet 4 days ago because it was just making me deathly ill. Sick to my stomach, like I could throw up but dont.

I am keeping check on the little meter my blood sugar. when I get up in the mornings from a 10-12 hour fast my levels are around 89-91. through out the day it shifts some but nothing alarming.



This happened to me before about 4 years ago with the same medicine. the doctor that I was seeing actually sent me to an eye doctor because I could not read the eye chart. Quit taken the meds. Well after about a month I had to go back to have my eyes rechecked per the insurance company and they had gone back to normal. Sugar was normal..

I dont get this. Am I a diabetic or not.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's possible to get prednisone induced diabetes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/healt...e/is-diabetes-caused-by-prednisone-reversible

Q: I have prednisone induced diabetes. Will I always have diabetes, even if I get off prednisone?
A: Some of the side effects of prednisone may include: headache, mood changes, thin skin, acne, diabetes, loss of bone mass, glaucoma, and fluid retention. Prednisone may alter glucose regulation which can lead to high blood sugar. The risk for developing high enough blood sugar levels to warrant treatment is dependent on the dose of the corticosteroid. The higher the dose, the more likely a person is to develop high blood sugars that need to be treated. Treatment of high blood sugar or diabetes brought on by prednisone is the same as treatment for an individual with non-corticosteroid induced diabetes. Corticosteroid induced diabetes improves when the dose of the steroid is decreased. The diabetes may also go away after several months once the steroid is stopped. Prednisone is in a drug class called corticosteroids. Prednisone is used alone or combined with other medicines to treat symptoms from having low corticosteroid levels in the body. Corticosteroids are natural hormones produced by the body that are necessary for the body to function normally. Prednisone is also used in people who have normal corticosteroid levels, but who have certain medical conditions, such as arthritis, severe allergic reactions, multiple sclerosis, lupus, asthma, and other medical conditions involving the lungs, skin, eyes, kidneys, blood, thyroid, stomach, and intestines. Prednisone works by replacing naturally-produced steroids made by the body, reducing swelling and redness, and/or alternating the function of the immune system. For more specific information, consult with your doctor or pharmacist for guidance based on your health status and current medications, particularly before taking any action. Kristen Dore, PharmD
This question was answered on May 25, 2011.


----------



## Kolobos (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds like your meds are causing your symptoms to me. I am diabetic(type 2), and though I am supposed to be using insulin I don't as I have found a way to control it (somewhat) with diet. Seems you have the blurred vision, but check for constant thirst, dizziness, fatigue, weightloss, and increased urination. I definately know when my gluclose level is too high or low depending on how I feel. Another issue with diabetes is you would be at higher risk at having Pancreatitis. In which having diabetes will try to destroy the hormones that the pancreas produces in trying to control your blood sugar level. Not a good time, painful swelling behind your stomach. But, doesn't mean you shouldn't consult a doctor while on your meds as well as after once you're off you meds. If you catch your diabetes (hoping you and everyone else never has to have it) in the early stages there is a better chance on controlling and even reversing the effects.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

It sounds like it's the meds, talk to your doctor & pharmacist for reliable info. Your meter is used for daily monitoring, NOT diagnosis. The monitoring is to help the patient understand cause & effect. I do this, my glucose does that. You can use one meter to check different fingers at the same time or use two different meters to check the same site at the same time & get very different results. So you are really just checking for trending. The only way to diagnose diabetes is with the A1C test. Most labs require you to fast prior to the test, some do not. The numbers you are getting sound great. Just follow up with your Doctor. From your location I would guess your healthcare is through Carilion? If you really are diabetic they should pay for a class on diabetes management. Typically the patient & primary caregiver attend together for one price. That would be a spouse, adult child, or whomever you depend on if you needed help. Take full advantage of that class. Don't let it slide.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I have had Chronic Bronchitis most of my life. First, I don't understand why the Dr would prescribe Prednisone for Bronchitis when there are sooooo many other drugs out there with far less reactions... I am NOT in the medical profession but this situation sounds fishy to me... My advice would be to see a Pulmanary Dr cause if you have a chronic problem, you probably need to be on an Inhailer... And yes, due to the medication, this could be giving you symtoms of Diabeties when you're really not... My hubby has both Chronic Bronchitis and is type 2 also and he has never been prescribed Prednisone either...

I hope thesurvivaldoctor see's this post and comments for you, Good Luck!


----------

